# Obtaining stbxw medical records - advice



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

My Stbxw just moved out of her roommates and into her parents. She doesn't drive, she sounds like she is under heavy medication on the phone, doesn't go ,out with my kid, my inlays have taken over, she sleeps Ll the time and now works once a week. She confuses details in conversation and is very tired.they refuse to tell me what's going on? She has stepped out completely from all responsibility

My first guess was mental health, but Valium wouldn't be given on a regular sched. My dd told me she doesn't take her medicine every day, but does take it at noon. She sounds horrible. Then I thought it was cocaine rehab but they don't do mess for that long term. It's been a month and half. I get calls from CVS and the hospital every two weeks for her to pick up a new script.

My assumption now is she was/is an opiate junkie. Now taking suboxone. That would explain a lot.

So has anyone subpoenas their stbx medical records? Is it difficult to do?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes. HIPPA laws being what they are I doubt you would even get a subpoena in the first place, assuming you live in the US. Your best bet is to keep a diary of conversations in which she is sounding like this, the things your daughter tells you and use that in a custody hearing. She would then produce, if she wanted to, medical records to prove you wrong. But you should talk to your lawyer anyway. Is this post about concern for her, or concern about your daughter?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Echo the question of what your concern is - for your daughter or your ex? Concern for daughter is understandable but you no longer have rights to her med records anyone than the ex does to yours.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

As a former drug store owner, I can say situations like this one get to be a mess. You may as well forget getting those records. However, your attorney can have those records subpoenaed, if there is a justifiable reason--like deciding child custody. We used to average getting two to three subpoenas weekly for various reasons.


----------



## BrockLanders (Jul 23, 2012)

Can you have her ordered to be drug tested by the courts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongRoadtoRuin (Apr 3, 2013)

If you get information on this pls share here. I have a brother in law that may need to do just that. I do know someone in Kentucky who was able to do just what you are proposing and the threat along made his stbxw enter a year long rehab program so that she could retain some sort of custodial rights.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Why not go to CVS and pickup one of the prescriptions and see what it is. They let me pickup for my wife , all I need to know is her full name, birthday and phone number n the record., occasionally the address. You know all of this.

You each know when they are available since you great notified.


----------



## Linguist (Nov 24, 2012)

She came clean

She's on Effexor, larazapam, clonipin, and seroquel. All at once.

I'd give my daughter anything in this world, but one of the absolutely most important things she needs, her mother, I can only offer support, sympathy, and compassion - and watch with my fingers crossed and breath held


----------

